# Anyone familiar with Jumeirah Park?



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm an American in the process of moving to Dubai and am looking for a villa with a private pool. I'll be working in JLT. Jumeriah Park appears to be conveniently located and to have a lot of homes with private pools. I have read some negative things about JP on this forum, but they go back to 2014. Does anyone on this forum live in JP or have current insight into Jumeirah Park? Have things improved there?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

It looks like it got better. The area seems to be more finished and more green now (at least in certain areas) than it was 1 year ago when I was looking at it. Nakheel is also making it a gated community after some security issues. The location is very good.

The only negatives are: there are no community swimming pools, limited areas to go for a walk. Certain packages are better than the others, I think Package 6 is considered the best as it is inside the community, walking distance to Geant, two play areas for kids, good landscaping.

I have learnt that no community will tick all boxes here. There is always something wrong here or there, so you just have to do your survey.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Springs could be another alternative and worth a look - not sure how rents compare to JP nowadays


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Jumeirah islands have a couple of steals floating around too with private pools


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

And, be aware that Jumeirah Park is not a closed community so there is no gate with security. I once had a couple of viewings in Jumeirah Park, and to my mind, it looked very much like a US neighbourhood.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

ttdubai said:


> And, be aware that Jumeirah Park is not a closed community so there is no gate with security. I once had a couple of viewings in Jumeirah Park, and to my mind, it looked very much like a US neighbourhood.


They have started works to make it a gated community. Read here.



Racing_Goats said:


> Springs could be another alternative and worth a look - not sure how rents compare to JP nowadays


Townhouses vs individual villas. 12 years old vs 2 years old. Springs can't be beaten in terms of community feel. 1E (largest type) at Springs would be equivalent to 3BR Large at JP. Pretty much same price. I have seen some ads for Springs 1E (not refurbished) with a beautiful view on Springs 15 lake and Marina skyline for 250k... for this price you will get almost brand new JP with private swimming pool.


----------



## Bex80 (Jan 16, 2016)

Jumeirah Park was one of the first place we looked at too, but had concerns about certain aspects but having looked around found its a good place to be for community and amenities. I think (hope) at least its a good starting place but I also heard strong ex-US and UK community. Families, couples... Good property prices too. I think better than the Marina


----------



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

*Security Fence around Jum. Park*

Malbec, thanks for the valuable information. The article that you linked is from March, 2014 and it states that the security fence in JP would be started in May of that year and finished that same year. However, I don't believe this has yet been done. Do you happen to know?


----------



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

Mariot, are you referring to the two in Jumeirah Islands listed for 260K on PropertyFinder? Those caught my attention, but my relo agent has not been able to get ahold of either of those realtors.


----------



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

Bex80 said:


> Jumeirah Park was one of the first place we looked at too, but had concerns about certain aspects but having looked around found its a good place to be for community and amenities. I think (hope) at least its a good starting place but I also heard strong ex-US and UK community. Families, couples... Good property prices too. I think better than the Marina


Bex80, can you please clarify what you mean by "at least its a good starting place but I also heard strong ex-US and UK community"? Do you mean that a lot of US and UK expats started there but have moved out because they were dissatisfied with JP?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

RAZ1221 said:


> Malbec, thanks for the valuable information. The article that you linked is from March, 2014 and it states that the security fence in JP would be started in May of that year and finished that same year. However, I don't believe this has yet been done. Do you happen to know?


I am aware of this article being from 2014. The security gates are not in place yet but it's quite a big area to be fenced, so I guess they had different priorities since this article was published. I was told by the agent that majority has been fenced already but there are no physical security gates with the guards yet. It will probably still take some time.

On the other hand, there were also some break ins and robberies reported in gated communities like Arabian Ranches. I would not take it for granted that gated = secure.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

RAZ1221 said:


> Mariot, are you referring to the two in Jumeirah Islands listed for 260K on PropertyFinder? Those caught my attention, but my relo agent has not been able to get ahold of either of those realtors.


Those might be bait and switch listings hence the relo can't access them. Just click the report ad on PropertyFinder so they can be removed. 

I saw a few vacant units there 2 weeks ago all listed 320 -330 but owner was prepared to take 280 renovations and cleaning had just begun.


----------



## ttdubai (Dec 28, 2015)

RAZ1221 said:


> Mariot, are you referring to the two in Jumeirah Islands listed for 260K on PropertyFinder? Those caught my attention, but my relo agent has not been able to get ahold of either of those realtors.


My experience:
You cannot rely on real estate ads in UAE. Some properties do not exist, some have fake photos, some have "stolen" photos from other (similar) properties, some agents never respond.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

ttdubai said:


> My experience:
> You cannot rely on real estate ads in UAE. Some properties do not exist, some have fake photos, some have "stolen" photos from other (similar) properties, some agents never respond.


Like some short term rental owners using airbnb and other portals to advertise fake properties accepting electronic payments then vanishing when guest can't gain access?

Fortunately DLD is working to correct the poor image many agents have forced on the industry


----------



## RAZ1221 (Dec 12, 2015)

mariot said:


> Those might be bait and switch listings hence the relo can't access them. Just click the report ad on PropertyFinder so they can be removed.
> 
> I saw a few vacant units there 2 weeks ago all listed 320 -330 but owner was prepared to take 280 renovations and cleaning had just begun.


Mariot, can you provide any more info on those two that you are referring to in Jumeirah Islands? I'm doing some viewing tomorrow morning in the Islands. Thanks.


----------

